# Visa Run - Malaysia to Singapore



## Rob_Jones

Hi,

I will be moving to JB soon, and have a quick question about frequent travel to Singapore. 

I plan to go to Singapore from Malaysia at least once a month, but I don't have an NRIC for either country. As I have a UK passport, I am eligible for a 90 day visa in Malaysia and a 30 day visa in Singapore... so I assume the only problem will be a lot of stamps filling up my passport!

However, if anyone has experience of doing this, and can shed any light on potential pitfalls / problems, or has any info that might be useful, I would be very grateful to hear from you. 

Many thanks in advance,

Rob.


----------



## cvco

The only pitfall and problem is that the door is closing on the ability to make visa runs and on return to Malaysia from one of the trips you may find you get a 7-day pass which is only good for a visit to the immigration office where you will be asked to leave back to your country. What you are proposing used to be normal but not anymore. And on the Singapore side you will be asked why you come so often and it wont sit well with them.

My advice is to use all of your time, except to go out about one week prior to the expiry, stay out somewhere about two weeks each time, vary your destinations and this method will get you the longest stretch before it crashes down which is has for many, many expats in Malaysia, Thailand, etc. Second advice is to use your time to secure your position in the country--open a business, retire, student, marry, whatever. Tourists hanging out for years has come to an end.


----------

